
AT&T's 1993 “You Will” ads were remarkably accurate - ascorbic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZb0avfQme8
======
api
"You will," but we won't build it because we can't bring ourselves to
cannibalize existing long distance and toll based business models nor allow
permission-free innovation within our organization. -AT&T

------
PaulHoule
Seems like this is right for a parody:

Every had your credit cards stolen by a hacker from Siberia?

Ever pay a phone bill that was bigger than a car payment?

Ever talk on a phone on which you couldn't hear what people were saying?

YOU WILL.

------
ascorbic
It's funny how they manage to get so much so right, but for some reason think
we'll still be using faxes and phonebooths. It's not like mobile phones didn't
exist then. More understandable is not predicting that it wouldn't be them
delivering it.

~~~
DerekL
We still do use faxes and pay phones, but now they are less popular than
email, mobile phones, etc.

